# Creek hauler!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bought this 250 gallon water tank on wheels for $100. The guy I bought it from said that he, as a kid, helped his dad build it in the late 1950s and he's now 65. The plan........ Mount my spare generator on the shelf on the front with a pump. still need to get, and use it to haul water from our creek for irrigation of our trees. The only missing link is my pump but they are on craigslist all the time for cheap, so this part will be easiy obtained! Any ideas on rust inhibitors for the inside of the tank?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pump in or out?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, TB what a find. I would think there should be a spray on expoxy or permaflex products like they use for silos and large water tanks for cattle and such.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Pump in or out?


The tanks equiped for both. I'm thinking of a submersible in the creek with an AC plug in for the generator, then a small little submersible for the tank, for pumping to a sprinkler. The pump would trigger off as the water level dropped almost empty.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HickoryNut said:


> Wow, TB what a find. I would think there should be a spray on expoxy or permaflex products like they use for silos and large water tanks for cattle and such.


Was thinking of a regular cheap rust inhibitor then just painting it with something durable, or just leave it. It's pitted fairly badly but seems okay.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

How about a simple blue swimming pool liner? you may need to get into the tank (make sure you ventilate the air) to fit the outlet flange but you know it won't taint the water, some of the epoxies leach toxins into the water.

Mate for that tank i would trade my brother, (i don't like him much) :lmao:

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I actually considered that Tim, but was thinking a waterbed liner. The tank has a 12 inch square hole in the top for access. I might just leave it as is. The steel is a quarter inch thick. I have a ways to go before it's up and running but we're underway for sure!


----------



## Marcintosh (Apr 1, 2010)

*Rustoleum*

rustoleum works great. Just follow directions. Buy real rustoleum though, not some knock off stuff.
Or use a water bed bag if it's smooth enough to NOT rip the bag.
Or
Tank Coating & Tank Painting Services - Water Tank Coatings

They seem to have some ideas too.

M.


----------



## rrfxxxr (May 30, 2011)

What about sand blasting, then coat with automotive paint or fiberglass.


----------

